# Cav's future



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am a huge fan of Cav, but I was a huge fan of Super Mario too. Will we ever see Cav go this way? The more Mario did this, the more I liked him. Attitude and having fun with what you do. He became a personality, not just a "one trick pony". He commentated a bit of the English Eurosport broadcast with Sean Kelly this year for one of the spring classics. It was freaking hillarious.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cav does not have Mario's sense of style.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Unfortunately those days are long gone. The UCI have no sense of humor unfortunately. Recall last year's TDF last stage debacle with the Shack & their jerseys for cancer awareness. The team was threatened with being DQ'd plus a hefty fine.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

True. I sat in Paris wondering why they were an hour behind schedule that day.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the memory lane pics...he reminds me of Tomba in his height of sl skiing OLY fame. The "Men wanted to be like him and Women wanted to be with him" style mentioned above but as already mentioned, nobody will be allowed to outshine the UCI today. Ahh...fun times gone by...

Despite my recent poking fun at over-the-top Cav fanbois, I've never seen anything like him on 2 road wheels. Yes...you don't have to wear his shorts to bed to appreciate that he is unique

I do want him to carry well for the sport drawing more new talent into cycling. Speed and bravado and focus on teammates at finish line sells. Yes, while Cav flipping the camera off in "Chasing Legends" does little for me, his spirited and genuine appreciation for his mates offsets all that. He'll hopefully mature into a lead figure for the sport provided he has good voices around him.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see if he goes with Omega Parma-QuickStep or not. He is clearly driven very heavily by the dollar in the fact the he insists his new team be riding the big S, obviously he doesn't want to lose his private advertising contract with them... He has warmed to me though as a person, he does show his appreciation for his team and is fun to watch interviewed when he speaks slowly enough to understand!


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if he goes with Omega Parma-QuickStep or not. He is clearly driven very heavily by the dollar in the fact the he insists his new team be riding the big S, obviously he doesn't want to lose his private advertising contract with them... He has warmed to me though as a person, he does show his appreciation for his team and is fun to watch interviewed when he speaks slowly enough to understand!


So far all I've seen is speculation that Cav is going to Omega Parma-QuickStep and that he is demanding that they change to Specialized bikes. I've also seen reports that it's Tony Martin who is making the Specialized demands. I wouldn't read too much into any of it until he's racing for his new team.

From what I've heard, not only does he have an appreciation of his team mate's efforts but for the history of the sport.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Cav does not have Mario's sense of style.


Oh that's what that was? Style?


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Ripton said:


> So far all I've seen is speculation that Cav is going to Omega Parma-QuickStep and that he is demanding that they change to Specialized bikes. I've also seen reports that it's Tony Martin who is making the Specialized demands. I wouldn't read too much into any of it until he's racing for his new team.
> 
> From what I've heard, not only does he have an appreciation of his team mate's efforts but for the history of the sport.


To further muddle the speculation of Sky or Omega Pharma-QuickStep here's a quote in a Cyclingnews.com story of Omega team manager Patrick Lefevere on the subject:

_"This season I have not yet exchanged three words with Cavendish. I have negotiated with his friend and teammate Bernhard Eisel,” Lefevere told Het Nieuwsblad. “He was quite clear to me and said: 'Sorry, but Mark needs to go to Sky for many reasons and I am going along. We have now been signed.' So, to my knowledge Cavendish is no longer free.”_

Notice what Eisel has to say on the matter contradicts the claims of Dave Brailsford. Of course Eisel is just a soldier of fortune, and likely not privy to the goings on in upper management. Oh the drama!:wink:

Sky Confirms No Signed Contract With Cavendish | Cyclingnews.com


----------

